# Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???



## kerasounta (27. Oktober 2011)

bin auf der suche nach einer rute die mir noch fehlt..

wollte aber nicht nochmal Shimano ....

da ist mir die Dega surf Instructor aufgefallen, die soll ne sehr gute PErformance haben... obwohl 3 teilig..

ausserdem wäre noch die Teknos Surf II von Grauwell im Rennen...

die Sportex Magnus Surf wäre auch noch schön aber die liegt weit über 200 euro.. und so viel wollte ich nicht ausgeben..#t

Wer von euch hat Erfahrungen mit diesen Ruten.. möchte ne echt gute Rute für weite Würfe kaufen aber keine 500 euro ausgeben..sondern so bei 200 euro bleiben

Gruß an alle |wavey:

PS: habe mir jetzt 2x Shakespeare Blue metal Extreme Ruten gekauft in 4,20m 100-200gr (gefischt  2009 von Brockhaus)
1 x Aerocast Surf BX 4,25m 100-225gr
1x Penn Overseas Pro Surf 4,20m 100-250gr

Rollen:
 1x Okuma Distance Surf 80
 1x Fox Stratos 12000 MAG
 1x Ryobi Proskyer Pro + Penn Surfmaster 
 1x Windcast X5000LD
Offen: 1 x Shimano Ultegra XSB 10000 und eine Rute noch von den oben genannten..
Penn surfmaster soll als Reserverolle herhalten....


----------



## Tino (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Als ich noch dem Brandungsangeln verfallen war,hatte ich die Surfmaster von Cormoran,die silbernen.

Das sind echte Weitwurfgranaten.

4,20m, bis 250gr Wurfgewicht und wiegen nur 520 gr.!!!

Wobei du auch bedenken solltes wie groß und schwer du bist.

Ich bin 193cm bei 115 kg und habe mit diesen Ruten
bis 230 gr. volle Granate durchgezogen.



Würd ich wieder anfangen,würd ich mir diese wiederkaufen.


----------



## kerasounta (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

ich sage immer , ein guter Werfer passt sich dem Gerät an und nicht umgekehrt..

Man muss halt je nach Härte und Länge der rute seine technik und Kraft dosieren...

die Cormoran kenne ich garnicht... wollte die Dega oder Quantum/Grauvell kaufen weil die beiden ruten im Angebot sind..

ich bin keine 180cm und wiege 85 kg.... habe aber eine gute Schnellkraft... technik aknn ich nichts zu sagen weil ich nicht weiß wie Profis werfen..

ich werfe mit viel Speed von der Seite und auch von hinten nach vorne..

ich gucke mir die Cormoran mal an....

Gruß an tino |wavey:


----------



## möpps (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Hallo 

ich fische zwei Quantum World campion ist ne echt geiler Stock und mit ein bisschen Glück für 200 euronen zu haben


----------



## kerasounta (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Die neue WC III?

die hab ich mir angeschaut gibt es für 199 euro....

ich bin noch nicht sicher welche, die Dega soll ja auch im Optimalfall 200 m schaffen.. und ist auch für 199 zu haben und schafft sogar 300gr..

leider kann ich diese Ruten nicht testen da wir im Nirgendwo wohnen und keiner diese ruten auf Lager hat..

ich kaufe mir verschiedene rollen und Ruten zusammen, werde diese dann testen und was nicht so gut ist, wieder verkaufen..

Wenn man an der Küste lebt ist natürlich einfacher, ab in den Angelshop Rute testen inne hand nehmen...

Sc**** Flachland #t

Wenn ich umziehe dann nach Hamburg oder Lübeck...#6

Danke möpps für deine Erfahrungswerte :vik:


----------



## degl (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Bekam die Tage eine "Flyer" mit Sonderangeboten eines bek. Tackledealers...........die Dega Surfinstuctor für 159€........

Ne eindeutige Kaufempfehlung#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



kerasounta schrieb:


> ich bin noch nicht sicher welche, die Dega soll ja auch im Optimalfall 200 m schaffen..
> 
> 
> Bist ja ganz schön optimistisch, wenns die Wurfweite sein soll.
> ...


----------



## kerasounta (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Also 200 m sind eh nicht mit Vorfach und Blei zu schaffen..

150m-160m sind schon absolut top...

Ich habe eine Brandungsrute in Greece die ist 450cm und muss sagen das ich mit der auch zurecht komme..

Die 420cm sind eigentlich optimal für mich, auch 4m sind ok aber in der Regel braucht ein weiter Wurfstock auch Elastizität.

Ein zu kurzer harter Stock braucht sehr viel Kraft, die man auch im Normalfall hat... doch würde ich sagen das diese Kraft nicht alle haben... und vor allem nicht nach 100 Würfen aufrecht erhalten können..

Irgendwann wird der Wurfarm müde....deswegen lieber eine Rute die nicht hart wie ein Knochen ist sondern die Power auch über Elastizität übersetzen kann..

welche Länge bevorzugst du Tino?

Ich sehe aber das keiner hier so richtig sagen kann im Vergleich welche rute die beste Performance hat.. denke das ist Normal..
Jeder hat ne andere anatomie und Gliedmaßenlängen.. ausserdem Vorlieben für harte oder weiche stöcker.. 

So richtig objektiv kann man da nicht sein... abuman hat da glaube ich Erfahrungen.. aber der benutzt die multirollen und passenden ruten dazu, also Vercelli-Grauvell oder Daiwa und das alles eher in kürzeren Ausführungen, bin mir jetz abe rnicht sicher...

Ich will eigentlich nur für meine 200 euro die beste Rute haben für weite Würfe..
Also einfach Preis Leistung sollen stimmen


----------



## degl (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Hi kerasounter,

Das findest du nur heraus, wenn du die in fragekomenden Ruten mit ans Wasser nimmst und selbst ausprobierst............
Nur welcher Dealer macht das mit.....kenne keinen

Aber wie ich schon schrieb....die Surfinstructor wird dir viel freude bereiten und von der Qualität her ist sie "Oberklasse"....teurer geht immer

gruß degl


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



			
				kerasounta;
[B schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann wird der Wurfarm müde....deswegen lieber eine Rute die nicht hart wie ein Knochen ist sondern die Power auch über Elastizität übersetzen kann..[/B]
> 
> 
> Man sollte eine Rute vernünftig aufladen können,ansonsten hast du bei einer Rute mit einer gewissen Weichheit das Problem,das dass Rückschnellvermögen nicht das beste ist ,und sie zu wabbelig ist.
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass du die für dich passenden Ruten finden wirst.


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Da ihr euch gut auskennt, mal ne Frage.


Um wieviel besser ist die Dega gegenüber der Shimano?



Dega surf Instructor   vs  Shimano Beastmaster Surf 425 BX-H

Ich wollte mir nämlich zwei Brandungsruten zulegen und eigentlich nicht mehr als um die 100 Euro pro Rute ausgeben.


----------



## kerasounta (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

wenn ich das wüsste...

ich denke aber das die Dega dann doch n Tuckn besser ist....

wer hat den schon mal die Quantum World Champion Surf III gefischt die ist noch im Top angebot..

Re: Tino

ich meint enicht das ich zwingend 160 m werfen kann, bin aber von natur aus ein verdammt guter Werfer...

habe in der Schule im 200gr Ball und 80gr Schlagball sämtliche Schulrekorde gebrochen.. also sprich von einem Tor zum anderen geworfen...

Deswegen habe ich die Affinität und ein wenig Basis für schnelle weite Würfe....

Wieviel meter es an der Ostsee werden weiß ich nicht..aber am mittelmeer bei wenig Wind doch sehr gute würfe gemacht von der weite her...

Gruß an alle


----------



## degl (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Da ihr euch gut auskennt, mal ne Frage.
> 
> 
> Um wieviel besser ist die Dega gegenüber der Shimano?
> ...



Boah ey......das ist jetzt schwer zu sagen........

Jeder empfindet das anders.......will sagen, das die Shimano besser zu DIR passen kann, obwohl die Dega die BESSERE ist|uhoh:

Jedenfals ist die Dega  dünner, leichter, und hat den deutlich strafferen Rutenblank...gefühlt behaupte ich um 2 Klassen besser...aber ob dir damit gedient ist.........

Aber bei deinem Preislimit wirds dann wohl die Shimano werden, da da eher die Chance besteht, die für um die 100 Euronen zu ergattern

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Jo Degl hast Recht, Beastmaster ist für 100 euros zu haben..

Die Dega dann doch nicht...

ich hoffe das Die Dega hält was sie verspricht, will zwar keine 300 gr werfen aber so mit 180gr und volle Karacho sollte sie nicht brechen..

Das erwarte ich von der rute..

habe gestern gelesen das die Sportex Magnus Surf noch besser wäre als die Dega Surf Instructor..
ist mit 250gr angegeben ...aber bringt gute Weiten..

weißt du da mehr Degl?

Gruß
die Sprotex hab ich für 219 euro gesehen, das geht noch finde ich..und Made in Germany :q


----------



## degl (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Nee ....auch nix mehr mit "made in Germany"........nur 10 Jahre Garantie..........Sportex lässt schon länge "aushäusig fertigen"......aber ist ne klasse Rute, vor allem wenn einen der Klapphalter nicht stört.
Was mir auffiel war, das sie mir im Laden schwerer als knapp 500gr. Rutengewicht vorkam........hab aber nicht nachgewogen

Doch .......ist schon ne klasse Rute#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Re: Tino
> 
> ich meint enicht das ich zwingend 160 m werfen kann, bin aber von natur aus ein verdammt guter Werfer...
> 
> ...




Das mag alles sein,nur hat dieses werfen ,mit dem werfen mit ner Brandungsrute etwas wenig zu tun.(Hebelgestz und dein Wurfstil)

Glaube mir eins:
-wirf auf ner Wiese - nachmessen und du wirst erstaunt sein ,was man *tatsächlich* wirft

Ich will dir das ja auch nicht vermiesen,nur darauf hinweisen auf was man ein bischen achten sollte.

Sprich: Rutengewicht ,welches du beim werfen ja mitbewegen musst.
Geringes Rutengewicht=dünner Blank=weniger Windwiderstand

Wieviel Wurfgewicht man tatsächlich noch kontrolliert werfen kann.

Ob 3,90 oder 4,20m Rutenlänge.

Ich denke, dass du mit deiner Körpergrösse mit ner 3,90m Rute bessere Weiten erziehlst ,als mit ner längeren.
(Hebelgesetz)

Bevor ich 400 Tacken für 2 Stöcker ausgeben will,würde ich bei Bekannten die in der Brandung angeln,mal mit ner 3,90 werfen,wenn vorhanden und dann mit ner längeren ,um den direkten Vergleich zu haben.

Wenn du das schon gemacht hast, ist es natürlich hinfällig.


Viel Spass in der Brandung|wavey:
*

PS: hab mir die DEGA mal angeschaut und jetzt verstehe ich Degl.

Bei dem Gewicht der Rute und noch dazu der verstellbare Rollenhalter gibt es eigentlich garnichts zu überlegen!!!*


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Danke 
Da ich die Beastmaster für 109 Euro bekomme, werde ich da zugreifen. Zumal hier kein Veto kommt.
Die Dega ist sicher die bessere Rute, aber kostet auch deutlich mehr.

Wo gab es dir Dega für wenig Geld?
Bei Mo.... in Ka..... habe i h sie nicht im Flyer gesehen.


----------



## kerasounta (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Danke
> Da ich die Beastmaster für 109 Euro bekomme, werde ich da zugreifen. Zumal hier kein Veto kommt.
> Die Dega ist sicher die bessere Rute, aber kostet auch deutlich mehr.
> 
> ...



Der Händler den du nennst macht gute angebote...

das Problem ist immer wenn der weit wech ist und mal was kaputt ...

ich gehe lieber dazu über die Sachen hier in der Nähe zu kaufen..

wenn mal was ist kurz hingefahren, wollte auch bei dem händler kaufen aber wenn ich dann ein Problem habe 300 km fahren???

lieber nicht..

wenn du in der Nähe wohnst kannse das aber machen 

Gruß


----------



## degl (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Danke
> Da ich die Beastmaster für 109 Euro bekomme, werde ich da zugreifen. Zumal hier kein Veto kommt.
> Die Dega ist sicher die bessere Rute, aber kostet auch deutlich mehr.
> 
> ...



Doch im Komenden..............und schau mal bei FishermensPartner in den Nov. Flyer......da soll die Beastmaster wohl sogar nur 80€uronen kosten

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



degl schrieb:


> Doch im Komenden..............und schau mal bei FishermensPartner in den Nov. Flyer......da soll die Beastmaster wohl sogar nur 80€uronen kosten
> 
> gruß degl



Moinsen DEGL

habe geschaut bei fishermans partner aber kein propsekt aufrufen können..

haste mal nen link wo man die propekte einsehen kann???

sehe da nur Stiefel und Handschuhe bei Angbeoten..

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Klasse man muss nur mal mit einander Reden.

Den Mo aus Ka Flyer habe ich mir Online angesehen. nix besonderes.
Den Mo aus Nauen habe ich zugeschickt bekommen, auch nix was mich interessiert.

Den Flyer Fishermans P gibts nicht Online, werde ich sicher die Tage zugeschickt  bekommen, oder so mal hinfahren. 

Ich habe zwei die Gleichweit weg sind.

Gute Tipps, danke
Ich war zwischendurch doch auf die DEGA fixiert, weil nur 51€ mehr. Aber bei 80€ Beast vs 160€ bin ich wieder bei der Shimano.

PS: Mein Avatar zeigt eine DAIWA 250 WG Rute beim Wurf mit 175 gr. Die Rute ist extrem hart. Zu hart.


----------



## Ayla (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

Ich würde mir die Dega kaufen! Suche selbst das günstigste
Angebot für die neue weiße WC 3. Bitte helft mir mit einem
Tip.

Ayla|wavey:


----------



## kerasounta (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



Ayla schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die Dega kaufen! Suche selbst das günstigste
> Angebot für die neue weiße WC 3. Bitte helft mir mit einem
> Tip.
> 
> Ayla|wavey:



meinse die WC 3 is besser als die Dega?

ich habe die in einem Shop für 219 euro gesehen.... weiß aber leider nicht mehr wo..

ich suche nochma....#6

tendiere nämlich auch zu einer WC 3oder Dega Surf instructor...

obwohl die Sportex 4209 auch 219 euro zu haben ist..

es ist echt schwer, am liebsten würd ich mir alle 3 holen um zu vergleichen:vik:

aber so locker 600 euro ausm Ärmel schütteln is ja auch nicht in Zeiten der KRise #d

Gruß


----------



## degl (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Moinsen DEGL
> 
> habe geschaut bei fishermans partner aber kein propsekt aufrufen können..
> 
> ...



Sorry,

hab eben noch mal in einem anderen Forum geschaut und mußte feststellen, das es ein "Sonderflyer" war, der nur für FP Kiel/Russee galt und als Eröffnungsangebot, die Brandungssaisson einleutete

Und er galt nur vom 24.10.2011-29.10.2011....#c#c

Wollte niemand "fehlinformieren".......mglw. hilft ja ein anruf bei FP/Kiel

gruß degl


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



degl schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> Und er galt nur vom 24.10.2011-29.10.2011....#c#c
> 
> ...



Arrrghhh

Aber danke.
Ich werde da mal anrufen.

Anruf soeben ergab: 
Das Angebot galt nur für den o.g. Zeitraum und nur für Kiel. 
Außerdem sind die ratzfatz alle verkauft worden.

Schade


----------



## degl (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Arrrghhh
> 
> Aber danke.
> Ich werde da mal anrufen.
> ...



Naja.........bei dem Kurs

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (6. November 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*

so habe jetz ganz anders entschieden....

habe nach tip von Basslawine die Penn Affinity Ultimate match in (4m 2 teilig 4-8 oz WG) gekauft... und ne Multirolle Abu Garcia CT MAG Hi Speed.

Und eine Vercelli Spyra Ultima G2 frisch ersteigert bei ebucht...

mal guckn was die Peitschen hergeben, ich werde dann sehr bald viel abverlangen.....

Gruß


----------



## degl (7. November 2011)

*AW: Rod Teknos Surf ZII oder Dega surf Instructor ???*



kerasounta schrieb:


> so habe jetz ganz anders entschieden....
> 
> habe nach tip von Basslawine die Penn Affinity Ultimate match in (4m 2 teilig 4-8 oz WG) gekauft... und ne Multirolle Abu Garcia CT MAG Hi Speed.
> 
> ...



Wird Zeit, daste ans Wasser kommst.........:q:q

gruß degl


----------

